# Lost Captain



## johnblack5 (Apr 12, 2008)

My grandfather Captain John Smith lived in Grimsby, 60 Tunnard Street when he married Catherine Alexander Hallifax at St Johns Church Cleethorpes in Dec 1909. It seems that they later lived in 168 Barcroft Street where Catherine died in Mar 1916.
We were told that he remarried and had more children, one of them being named Tina.
I really would like to discover more about this period of his life and am confident that a number of people in Grimsby could help.
Please search your memories.

John


----------



## Derek Roger (Feb 19, 2005)

Welcome from Canada John. Enjoy the site and I hope you find what you are looking for .
Regards Derek


----------

